# Bike-Tour Umgebung Nassau (Lahntal) am 6. und 7.08.10



## Weltraumaffe (3. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich lade ein mit mir und meinen Kumpels am Freitag/Samstag ab 11Uhr eine Bike-Tour durch das Lahntal zu starten.
Treffpunkt schlage ich vor in Obernhof, auch zu erreichen mit Zug.

*Eingeladen sind alle Biker ob Downhill/Freerider, XC, Hardtails und Enduros! Hauptsache euer Bike lässt euch Waldboden befahren.*

Kurze Routenbeschreibung für Freitag und wenn gewollt auch Samstag:
-->Start Obernhof
-->hoch nach Singhofen (leicht Bergauf Waldweg) ca. 50-60min
-->von Singhofen fahren wir diesen Trail runter ins Mühlbachtal Richtung Nassau
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7525
-->angekommen in Nassau(Scheuern) fahren wir hoch auf die Nassauer-Burg und wieder runter


-->weiter gehts Richtung Dausenau zu den Weinbergen, da bietet sich noch ein Singletrail mit einigen interessanten Serpentinen 

-->unten angekommen fahren wir weiter nach Bad Ems hoch zum Concordia-Turm der eine felsige Abfahrt bietet mit vielen Serpentinen die aber einfach zu fahren sind.
-->dann gehts wieder zurück nach Nassau und wenn wir noch fit sind können wir noch die Hohe-Lay hochfahren und da eine Abfahrt runterfahren und anschließend nach Obernhof fahren und die Tour beenden.

Je nachdem wie schnell wir fahren und wie lange wir zwischendurch pausieren die wir mit unseren Downhillbikes brauchen, dauert die Tour ca 4-5 Stunden. 

Natürlich ist die Route nur ein Vorschlag und wir können alles noch während der Fahrt ändern je nachdem wie ihr als Gäste es wünscht!

Auf der Route bieten sich einige Highlights mit sehr schweren Passagen die man auch einfach auslassen kann, aber wer heiss auf was schweres ist, der kommt hier nicht zu kurz.

Ihr müsst bei dieser Tour keine Vollprotektoren tragen, man kann jeden Trail mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit (relativ) sicher durchqueren!


Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit und es melden sich noch ein paar mehr, die interesse an der Tour haben. 
Wenn ihr mitwollt, schreibt bitte kurz wann ihr mitkommt, Freitag oder Samstag!

gruß Leo


----------



## schnellejugend (3. August 2010)

Ich!!!

Hast du auch am Donnerstag Zeit. Ich habe auch Urlaub, leider aber am Freitag keine Zeit, am Samstag muß ich um ~ 15:30 wieder in Limburg sein.

Ansonsten am Samstag ein Teilstück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltraumaffe (3. August 2010)

Jope Donnerstag hab ich auch Zeit!

Sollten aber dann spontan nochmal schaun obs Donnerstag was wird, weil bis jetzt ist schlechtes Wetter gemeldet.
Und wo magst du dich treffen und welche Route fahren?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. August 2010)

Komme am Freitag um 11.00 Uhr nach Obernhof, wo genau dort?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (3. August 2010)

Am Parkplatz gegenüber vom Spielplatz, da wo auch der Kanu-Verleih ist. Da ist am besten für euch das Auto abzustellen.


----------



## Brook (4. August 2010)

ICH WILL AUCH, kann jedoch weder Freitag noch Samstag ... aber hey, würdet ihr die Sache wiederholen - BIN DABEI!


----------



## Weltraumaffe (4. August 2010)

Klar fast jedes Wochenende also Samstag und Sonntag bin ich hier in der Gegend am biken, wenn ich nicht in einem Park unterwegs bin!

Ausser diesen Sonntag, da fahr ich sehr wahrscheinlich nach Winterberg.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (4. August 2010)

Wäre auch gern mitgefahrn  hab aber erst nächste Woche Urlaub und Samstag keine Zeit- dann vielleicht ein andermal

@ Uwe   kauf Dir doch nen Fully als 2.Rad haste mehr Spaß bei solchen Sachen


----------



## T!ll (5. August 2010)

Bin am Freitag dann auch dabei =)


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2010)

Wann und wo ist der Treffpunkt am Samstag?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (6. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wann und wo ist der Treffpunkt am Samstag?


 
Selbe Zeitpunkt und Treffpunkt wie Freitag.
11Uhr in Obernhof am Kanuverleih Parkplatz neber der Brücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (6. August 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Wäre auch gern mitgefahrn  hab aber erst nächste Woche Urlaub und Samstag keine Zeit- dann vielleicht ein andermal
> 
> @ Uwe kauf Dir doch nen Fully als 2.Rad haste mehr Spaß bei solchen Sachen


Hallo Jens die Trails wären genau nach deinem Geschmack gewesen schon interessant als Uphiller zu sehen wie die Downhiller die Strecke glattbügeln.
Nochmals Dank an unseren Guide Leo für die interessante Tour.


----------



## T!ll (6. August 2010)

Auch von mir an dieser Stelle noch mal vielen Dank für die tolle Tour!!! War echt klasse.


----------



## carboni1 (6. August 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Auch von mir an dieser Stelle noch mal vielen Dank für die tolle Tour!!! War echt klasse.


 
Dito

Freue mich schon auf die Bilder!


----------



## Weltraumaffe (6. August 2010)

Freut mich sehr, dass euch die Tour gefallen hat und es war schön eure Bekanntschaft zu machen. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald wieder auf irgendeiner Tour in eurer Gegend. Ich halte mal die Augen offen und schaue ab und zu mal rein was ihr so plant im Forum.

Tragischerweise ist gestern mein Rechner kaputt gegangen, den habe ich eben wieder zum Händler gebracht, geht zum Glück noch auf Garantie.
Sitze jetzt an dem Rechner von meinem Bruder und versuche mal gleich die Bilder hochzuladen. Wird aber bishen dauern ich muss erstmal ein paar Programme hier installieren. Wer Bilder in größter Auflösung von sich haben möchte, schick mir mal bitte seine Email-Adresse.

P.S.: Gerald, willst du morgen nochmal ne Runde mitkommen?

gruß Leo


----------



## Weltraumaffe (6. August 2010)

Hier schonmal alle Bilder! Leider ist nur ein einziges von Gerald dabei  und das auch noch leicht verschwommen.
Sorry Gerald nächste mal mach ich von dir paar mehr!

Das Album hier ist aber noch nicht über die Freerider-Horbach Homepage verlinkt, weil die HP-Programme sind auf meinem Rechner und der Rechner in reparatur. Auf dem Rechner hier kann ich nicht auf die Homepage zugreifen um da was zu bearbeiten. Ist aber auch erstmal unwichtig, zumindestens für euch.

*http://weltraumaffe.jalbum.net/Lahntal%20Tour/*


----------



## Marcel290481 (7. August 2010)

Schade, dass ich den Thread erst heute entdeckt habe. Ich war heute auch unterwegs, allerdings waren wir nur zu zweit. Die Trails sehen auf den Bildern recht vielversprechend aus. Wenn du nochmal eine Tour planst reise ich extra aus dem schönen Bendorf an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (7. August 2010)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> P.S.: Gerald, willst du morgen nochmal ne Runde mitkommen?



Will ich, aber leider habe ich keine Zeit. War geil, das nächste mal bringe ich hoffentlich mehr Zeit mit.

Mich kann man auf Bilder nicht scharf darstellen.


----------



## Cube75 (11. August 2010)

Hätte ich früher von der Tour gelesen, dann wäre ich auch dabei gewesen!

In Nassau bin ich ja aufgewachsen, ist ja meine Heimat!
Aber vielleicht beim nächsten mal!!!


----------



## Weltraumaffe (11. August 2010)

Ich hab vor bald wieder ne Tour zu starten, kannst dich ja dann anschließen


----------



## Cube75 (12. August 2010)

Wenn das zeitlich paßt, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei!
Dann plane mal was gutes!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2010)

sonntag was geplanT
nachmittags


----------



## Weltraumaffe (12. August 2010)

ok ich plane gleich ne tour


----------



## Weltraumaffe (12. August 2010)

Also Sonntags ist schlechtes Wetter gemeldet. Und Samstag ist bei mir verplant.

Wie wäre es morgen Mittag, wer hat da alles Zeit ab ca 15Uhr bis Abends 20Uhr zu biken?


----------



## Cube75 (12. August 2010)

Das ist leider etwas kurzfristig, obwoh ich grad Urlaub hab!
Nächste Woche Montag, Dienstag und Mittwoch hab ich aber Zeit!


----------



## Weltraumaffe (12. August 2010)

In der Woche ausgenommen Freitags, bin ich erst ab ca 17Uhr startklar.


----------



## Marcel290481 (13. August 2010)

Hey Leo!

Hast du noch vor heute um 15.00 Uhr zu fahren? Falls ja wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. August 2010)

sonntag soll echt kacke werden, dann ein anderes mal.


----------

